# Right or wrong?



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

execution by firing squad after discovering daughter's Facebook musings

10/02/2012 7:30:00 AM

by Monica Bugajski 
A father, who felt that his daughter had gone too far by embarrassing and disrespecting the family in a Facebook post, made a video in which he publicly shames her, pulls out a gun, and shoots her laptop with hollow-point bullets.

What do you get when you cross a 15-year-old's bad diary entry with an online social networking website? One very angry father. And in this digital age, what does said father do for punishment? He makes a video in which he publicly shames his daughter and shoots her laptop with a .45. Oh, and then he posts it on her Facebook wall for all to see.

In a video circulating the internet, a cowboy-hat-wearing, cigarette-smoking Tommy Jordan sits in front of a camera and proceeds to read his 15-year-old daughter's Facebook post entitled "To My Parents." The girl, Hannah, had tried to hide it from her parents, but when Jordan, an IT professional, did her a favor by fixing her laptop, he found the post. After reading it aloud, he points out its idiocy and fallacy and then shoots an entire round of bullets into her laptop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kl1ujzRidmU






The girl's post reads like your typical, moody, teenage girl's diary entry. Hannah isn't her parent's "damn slave," and it's not her responsibility to clean up their "sh*t." She thinks her parents should pay her for all the chores she does around the house, which include laundry, dishes, sweeping, and cleaning the countertops, and she doesn't understand why she does them when the family has a cleaning lady. She ends by writing that she definitely won't be around to help when her parents are too old to wipe their "own asses."

An infuriated Jordan quickly puts his daughter into place by saying the lady who cleans their house "works harder in one day than you ever have in your life." He then invalidates Hannah's whining by saying that his daughter's only real responsibilities include a few chores, waking up on time, and getting on the bus.

My favorite part of the video though is when Jordan takes the "walking 10 miles to school in the snow uphill both ways" monologue to the next level. At his daughter's age, he says that he had moved out on his own and was worked two jobs, taking college classes while in high school, and volunteering as a fireman.

Baffled and ashamed at how his daughter, who had been grounded for a similar inappropriate post months before, could have the audacity to make a similar post yet again, he says that she has disrespected all the adults in her life by being ungrateful and lazy.

What Jordan should realize is that his daughter's very public rebellion is not so unusual. The amount of teenage angst spewed onto social networking sites like Facebook is more than overwhelming. What these kids don't realize is that when they post something on a whim, it's out there for all to see, and chances are, the people they don't want to see it will see it.

I can only thank my lucky stars that my generation did not have a Facebook when we were going through puberty. We could only spill our emotions into journals, diaries and over the phone to friends, who thankfully don't remember what we said.

In my teenage year, when I used to talk back to my parents in front of anyone, you better believe they put me in my place as loudly and quickly as possible. So the video is really a modern approach to classic parenting. But it brings up a good moral question: when a child publicly shames her parents on the internet, are the parents then allowed to publicly shame the child as well?

Perhaps many of you think that Jordan went too far with his video response, but I think he's making a very clear and unforgettable point. Whereas a diary is private thing that most parents won't butt their noses into, a social networking site is not. Facebook is very very public, so all posts, pictures, and actions done on it have public repercussions. Like Jordan said, his daughter was disrespectful, and she made herself look incredibly foolish. I'm more than certain that because of her father's dramatic response, she wont' be doing anything along those lines again, and her dad is possibly saving her from some greater future public shame.

Though it may make Jordan seem a bit nutty, his shooting of the laptop makes for a perfect ending and hits the mark. So while Hannah may be sulking in humiliation, she can rest assured that she has a father who has her best interest at heart, even if his methods are a bit unconventional.

What do you think? Did he go too far?


----------



## RKW (Dec 17, 2008)

I like it. Definately going to make my kids watch.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

We need to show more respect and understanding for each other and the life we choose to live. Sorry, this posting does nothing for the greater good, or for LJ for that matter. Thus endeth the sermon for Friday, February 10, 2012. s


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

certainly not my style.

not all problems can be solved through a barrel of a gun


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Kind of a symbolic honor killing, eh?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

A firearm involved in disciplining a child… I think that is frightening and very wrong! There are far more appropriate was to modify a child's behaviour.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wrong.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

His heart may have been in the *RIGHT* place. However, the "execution" was *WRONG*, both literally & figuratively!!


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Not just wrong, stupid. So stupid, I suspect it is a hoax. -Jack


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

Kids' behavior reflects that of their parents. Dad sounds a little full of himself to me, so it's no surprise the daughter is, too.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

9mm might have been more appropriate


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Shouldnt have wasted the laptop like that, should have taken it and donated it to Goodwill or another charity and made her go with him.

Just a few years ago I thought cell phones would be the downfall of society but that has been replaced by facebook.


----------



## saddletramp (Mar 6, 2011)

Wrong, inappropriate, way, way over the top!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I quess I'm lost, in the "Moment"! What's the point?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

The toys ,to me, are a parable also . Why do we buy our children toys ? We remember toys and how they made us happy as children .We remember our parents making, buying, and giving us toys when we were young ,and 
the happy hours of play and fun and learning they provided . We enjoy giving a child a toy because it makes the
child happy , and that makes us happy . It is a constant in life throughout history . This story of the father and 
the gun reminded me how we must be patient with our children . They may say hurtful things towards us or about us . They are not fully developed emotionally ,and we must recognize this and not 'act out " against them.
We probably do not wish to dwell on the hurtful things we said or thought about our parents when we were young . We put those aside as we matured and learned how hard life was for them and how patient (hopefully)
and forgiving they were of us , their children . We see them through different eyes and hearts as adults . We remember our toys , and above all , the love that provided those toys ,and everything else in our lives . I always respected my kids' private thoughts and words , even if they became known to me , I would never speak to them or another person about them , for they were the words of a child…...my child . The loving words were cherished and the hurtful words were forgiven before they were uttered . Nothing too complicated about that .


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude is a n-n-n-nut. No d-d-d-doubt.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Maybe a little radical. I'm kind of like Jack. Hoax? I saw the vid on the news but we all know they don't always verify their sources.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

The kid didn't just wake up like this one day. If he had been on the ball as a father from the start, this display of his wouldn't have happened, because she would not be disrespectful.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

xwingace, good point!


----------



## Towtruck (Apr 4, 2011)

It's kind of a shame that everybody wants to air their family's dirty laundry on Facebook.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love Moments reasonability. After working 12 years in rehab I saw the result of this kind of parenting. When we harm our children emotionally, it can be as bad or worse than physical abuse. The person always rationalized their behavior by stating I've provided everything to this child and they don't appreciate me for it. Well people, when you have a child it IS your responsibility to provide for them, and that means a safe, nurturing life as well. Violence begets violence. I am a gun toting, God loving man, and I never intentionally hurt my children. Surprise, they both became successful business managers at Jackson National Life Insurance, making twice the money I ever did, and I'm proud of them both, and thank God, for he was working in my life.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

A bit over the top - but I think there is really nothing good about facebook for children.

How much bullying - airing family laundry, the words that cannot be taken back - the resulting suicides from on line ridicule.

For adults it is different.

I contend there is absolutely ZERO positive about 8-18 year olds having a facebook account.
I would have wiped the hard drive and donated the computer to goodwill.

The focus on him using a gun is pointless drivel - he chose to destroy the laptop in a dramatic fashion rather than post a video with a "Watch me re-format the hard-drive on my daughters computer" doesn't have the same effect.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

He made a video of himself shooting her laptop while she was at school, some people are carrying on as if he threatened to shoot the girl. I agree the behavior didn't just come out of nowhere, on the other hand she is a teenager with hormones raging and all sorts of uncharacteristic behavior can happen. This is the time of their lives they are hardwired to be rebellious. And since she took it public first, I have no problem with the father responding in kind. Not my style of doing things but at least he didn't let her get away with it… many, many parents do.


----------

